# Away



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Just a quick note to say I'll be away for the next ten days. Going to Jamaica.... :headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

have a great trip. are you just going on holiday? is there golf planned?

and before anyone says anything yes i know he prob wont answer me until he gets back.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

What part? I can't remember if I've ever mentioned it, but my wife is from Jamaica. Her mother still lives in Morant Bay, on the SE coast. Her brothers and sister are in Kingston and our son lives up in the mountains above Montego Bay in a little town called Bunker Hill.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Man you live in Miami and you're going to Jamacia for vacation. Hm I'm gonna go ahead and say you're doing something right! lol. Bon Voyage!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

No, Rick is from Colorado, I'm in Miami, but yes, we do go to Jamaica when we visit our son or my wife's family. Oddly enough, the one thing I don't plan on when I go there is to play golf. Unless I go to Montego Bay where I can ride a cart at the resort courses, I can no longer walk the mountainous courses in Kingston. I really miss Constant Spring Golf Club, but there's no way electric carts could be used there and my knees can't take the strain without great risk.

Now figure this out Cody... I like to vacation in Louisville, to visit friends and relatives there. Next time, we play golf!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> What part? I can't remember if I've ever mentioned it, but my wife is from Jamaica. Her mother still lives in Morant Bay, on the SE coast. Her brothers and sister are in Kingston and our son lives up in the mountains above Montego Bay in a little town called Bunker Hill.



We were in Negril, the cliffs area, at the Rock House Hotel. Had a great time, ate good food, met good people, heard some good music. Lots of time spent in the water, since it was only about 30 feet from the front door of our villa.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Glad to have you back pal...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

welcome back from the sounds of it you had a good trip good to hear


----------

